# He Is Here!!!!! What Was I Thinking?



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

And he is a moose! We have named him Andre The Giant, Andy as a call name. He has not stopped talking since we got out of the car yesterday. 

And did I mention that he has not stopped talking since yesterday?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

And can I just say that his eye contact at eight weeks is sooooo good. This one will be fun to work with. If he woul just shut up long enough!
Sheilah


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

What a handsome boy, and a great name!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Awww! Goodbye sleep and hello beautiful puppy!


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Awe, what a cutie!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

He's a looker! And yes, a giant  He looks like he'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a little tank! Lol. Cute cute boy.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Andy's adorable. And looks huge! 

Having a quiet boy now after having had two big talkers/grumblers/moaners, I have to say I miss the noise. Sometimes. 😆


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Aw he is gorgeous Congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Look at those giant pawsGreat name!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow - congratulations and he’s adorable.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How adorable. We keep thinking our pup will quiet down but at 5 months we may be wrong.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful. I hope you got 60 hours sleep last night!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

WNGD said:


> Beautiful. I hope you got 60 hours sleep last night!


Well, I slept. My husband is the one who got up in the middle of the night for a piddle party in the yard.
Sheilah


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Congrats! Looks like he has some growing to do to catch up with those paws!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! He is adorable 😍


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautiful pup!!! Lots of happiness


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Moose.... Tank.... all accurate. he’s darling!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats! He really is cute!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sound asleep, at my feet. 
Sheilah
I can do this! I can do this!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good puppy!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful puppy and lovely bone. Congratulations. Yes, you can do this. Just don't expect to do anything else. LOL.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Congratulations,


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes you can, why we did it in the winter was a mystery to me. Last night first night not sleeping in Kennel, 5.5 months. She did great. Baby steps and giant steps, they grow up so quickly.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A cutie pie!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

ksotto333 said:


> Yes you can, *why we did it in the winter* was a mystery to me. Last night first night not sleeping in Kennel, 5.5 months. She did great. Baby steps and giant steps, they grow up so quickly.


Raising a Winter pup means they're old enough to run around once the good weather arrives. I always just have a dog a few weeks/days or yes, hours after I lose one.....can't have a house without a dog in it


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

May I ask who you got Andre from?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

poconoman said:


> May I ask who you got Andre from?


Bachneusohn in Washington state. I know this breeder's dogs. I have put hands on several, watched them train and live their lives in their homes and communities and love them. This litter just turned out to be the right one for me. The last two straws of the deceased sire. A repeat litter. I had meet two adult dogs from the first litter and was really impressed. 

So, here we are!
Sheilah


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking pup and huuuge! So nice having first hand knowledge of the breeder and their dogs/pups. Lots of experiences to draw from as you move forward with your new pup. Congratulations!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely, kind looking pup.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, have fun with him!


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

sitstay said:


> Bachneusohn in Washington state. I know this breeder's dogs. I have put hands on several, watched them train and live their lives in their homes and communities and love them. This litter just turned out to be the right one for me. The last two straws of the deceased sire. A repeat litter. I had meet two adult dogs from the first litter and was really impressed.
> 
> So, here we are!
> Sheilah


Awesome! Please keep us updated on Andre!


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

sitstay said:


> And can I just say that his eye contact at eight weeks is sooooo good. This one will be fun to work with. If he woul just shut up long enough!
> Sheilah


Thank you for sharing pics. He is so adorable. Best of luck!


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

Ha! what a cutie! I was just thinking writing my sister about dog talk... i got one that is non-stop, blathers on about anything forever, loves to argue to get whatever his point is across. My other boy is as silent as the lambs. I wonder what determines a talker? I was theorizing cranial dimension... more room for the sound to rattle around in?


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

sitstay said:


> And did I mention that he has not stopped talking since yesterday?


We picked up our girl at 8 weeks but much smaller and not too noisey. I slept in a sleeping bag right by her crate for a couple of night to help calm her. We did put a familiar toy in her crate with her so in the middle of the night ......"squeek"....."sqeek". It was kind of funny if I hadn't just driven 1000 miles.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Congratulations you have an really cute puppy. He is a big boy for sure!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

If you can survive the first 2 weeks you can make it.


----------



## Annekennedy (Feb 1, 2021)

sitstay said:


> And he is a moose! We have named him Andre The Giant, Andy as a call name. He has not stopped talking since we got out of the car yesterday.
> 
> And did I mention that he has not stopped talking since yesterday?
> 
> ...


He is huge how big does the veterinarian think he will be...


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

ksotto333 said:


> We keep thinking our pup will quiet down but at 5 months we may be wrong


My sassy boy was actually very quiet as a pup. Very little barking, moaning, groaning, or sassing. 

Then at about 1 he started a bit of groaning when given commands he didn't want to comply with, complete with slow motion response. Now at almost 2.5 he is a master of slow motion compliance and incredibly sassy.
example: command to (go lay) down, so I can prep meal for feeding. Well he knows what I'm doing, he first tries to ignore me, then when I strike superman pose (hands on hips type thing) he goes to his spot, grumbling, moaning, growls and yips to other dogs (like telling them to go lay down first), looks at me as he ever so slowly, I mean super slowly begins to lay down. Continues to sass me while his butt is still in the air, but his front is almost down. I usually at this point perform a hand signal 'yell' (hand signal for down, but a more forceful move with hand) He finally groans/moans a bit then settles. 
But then I hear this low low whine while I fix food. 

This process happens at least 3 times every day. lol as annoying as it is, I do actually kind of enjoy it


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Annekennedy said:


> He is huge how big does the veterinarian think he will be...


His vet check went well. The vet said he is a nice moving pup, clean and straight coming and going (despite tripping over his own paws at times). But vet said it is hard to say just based on looking at him right now. He said he will have good, solid bone. But beyond that it is really a guess. Sire and dam were both within standard, so we'll see!
Sheilah


----------



## kbcrking (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks alot like my Kobe did as a pup. What a cutie!!


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

He is adorable!! Can I ask who the breeder is?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

gogo said:


> He is adorable!! Can I ask who the breeder is?


Bachneusohn in Washington state.
Sheilah


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------

